# Top 5 AAS for raw power



## animal87 (Dec 27, 2013)

Testosterone Suspension

Oh yeah baby, ‘Test’ is best! Now the inclusion of some form of testosterone in a strength athlete’s cycle is essential for optimal gains. When it comes to strength gains, no other form of testosterone compares to suspension. This is due to the fact that it is so fast-acting. This is because there is no ester and basically you are getting straight testosterone in water. You can look forward to increased muscle gains and even strength that will make you feel like Hercules.

One drawback is the fact that it must be injected daily. In my opinion, to truly maximize the benefits of testosterone suspension, it must be administered twice daily, due to its short half-life. Another undesirable reality of using suspension is the painful shots. Many of the brands of testosterone that float out in the black market are veterinary grade. To make matters worse, because it is not micronized and the crystals are very large, it clogs syringes very easily.

One lifter I know used some vet-grade suspension and he had to inject it with an 18-gauge needle. Damn it makes me cringe just thinking about it. He must have felt like he was getting stabbed by an icepick. Plus the majority of underground labs do not even make suspension. This is because many of them in reality are not run by educated chemists like they want you to think. Making a sterile testosterone suspension at the quality of even vet-grade gear is not going to happen unless the guy is a chemist with a degree behind his name and is preparing it in a clean room. Most guys will take about 100-150 mg per day, broken up into two daily shots for best results.

Anadrol 50

Oh yeah, they don’t call these bad boys ‘A-Bombs’ for nothing. I am sure all of you reading this know that it is a derivative of dihydrotestosterone. In powerlifting and strongman circles, this is no doubt a top drug of choice for many reasons. First off, the strength gains are fast. Seeing a guy jump 30 pounds in his bench press in 10 days is not uncommon at all. It increases water retention a lot and for powerlifters, this can be a good thing, because it optimizes your leverages. Secondly, it will make your power gear like your bench shirt fit just that little bit tighter, allowing you to get even more poundage out of your shirt. Lastly, it can really jack up your red blood cell count leading to increased pumps and training endurance.

Now for those guys who may be taking one tablet per day for short periods of time, there is not much worry. But for the ‘Anabolic Kamikazes’ who are in our midst, taking five or more tablets per day, elevated red blood cell count is one danger that must be taken into consideration. For those who do such extreme practices making sure you get regular and comprehensive bloodwork is essential for your long-term health. Taking large doses of Anadrol 50 for extended periods of time can make your blood resemble Canadian maple syrup and that is no lie! The other main thing you have to watch here is liver enzyme elevation. The liver is one tough beast, but that doesn’t mean you should abuse it without showing it some respect. Most guys will take 50-100 mg daily, broken into two doses, but there are others like I mentioned before who take this much just to start off their day with breakfast.

Halotestin

Halotestin does not have the following in America that Anadrol does and this is for a couple reasons. First off, for most in the underground scene in the U.S., getting your hands on legitimate pharmaceutical-grade Halotestin and enough quantity to make it worthwhile is like finding a ****ing leprechaun and a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow.

For most— except for those with horseshoes up their asses— neither of the two above scenarios is going to happen. It is also at least double the price of Anadrol. Many people will pay more for 10 mg tablets of Halotestin than 50 mgs of Anadrol on the black market. Halotestin provides very fast strength gains and in my opinion, even better than Anadrol. Plus there is no water retention and this is why it is so popular with many bodybuilders in the last four weeks of contest prep.

If you think Tren will turn you into an ass-clown in record time, then Halotestin will take it to whole new level. In fact, this drug is very popular with European strongmen since it is much easier to get across the pond. Plus let’s face another reality that most of you are probably unaware of: Europeans are not afraid of side effects like guys here in the U.S.— I lived there and I know the deal. The hardcore gear scene in Germany and England makes us look like candy-asses. When the average guy here in the U.S. is talking milligrams, they are talking grams and this is everyday Joes, not pro athletes. Since hepatoxicity is a concern, taking it for four weeks or less is the best option. Most guys will take 20-40 mgs daily, spread out in three doses throughout the day.

Trenbolone Acetate

Tren is one of the most popular steroids in strength sports for many reasons. First off, since it is three times more androgenic than testosterone, you can now understand that it is very potent. With an androgenic ratio like this, its a goldmine for strength athletes looking to increase their power output. Since it doesn’t aromatize, you won’t get the water retention like you do with Anadrol. This means you will pack on lean, dense muscle and your strength gains will be bang on, too.

Many guys will take around 75-150 mg of tren acetate every other day. Because it has a short ester, it needs to be taken on an every-other-day basis minimum, while some lifters do prefer taking it daily. Another plus is the major increase in aggression. Now if you sport an attitude without tren in your life, then you will be a ‘super-sized’ asshole, once you start incorporating it in your plan. Increased aggression and trying to rip everyone’s head off that you come in contact with, is not an uncommon emotion while taking tren.

Another thing you to watch out for is impaired kidney function. The kidneys are not as strong as the liver so you need to take extra care in this area. You also need to make sure you balance the ratio of your dosage of testosterone in relation to taking tren. If not, your sex drive will hit an all-time nonexistence and your manhood will be nothing more than a soggy noodle.

Mibolerone

This oral steroid is known as Cheque Drops and is derived from a nandralone base. It is a vet drug that was created to alter the ovulating cycle of female dogs to keep them from going into heat. Now in powerlifting circles this is a well-known pre-contest bad boy that is quite popular. I personally know of one guy who is a 1,000-pound squatter who takes a couple cc’s of this right before going under a heavy squat in World Championship competitions.

Now you might be wondering why he would do that. The reason for this is that it turns you into a raving beast in minutes. It can dramatically increase your aggression in record time. Since aggression is a key attribute in all strength sports, powerlifters seem to like this more than bodybuilders. In fact, I have not heard of too many bodybuilders that this drug is popular with. Now another sport where it is taking center stage is MMA and professional boxing.

Oh yeah, fighting in a cage or ring without rules can be some crazy shit, so there is nothing like getting all jacked up during the fight. Since it clears the system fast as well, it makes it popular with MMA fighters who are now under the scrutiny of rigid drug testing. For boxers, it is rumored that one legendary pro who already sported an attitude of a pit bull used this right before a major fight, where he mistook his opponent’s ear for a Big Mac.

Yeah, no shit, this stuff will turn the weak-hearted into an animal and bad-ass into a ****ing cannibal. Now if you don’t want your liver to turn into Swiss cheese, then I would advise against taking this steroid, because it is extremely hepatoxic. It is so strong that is measured in micrograms, unlike milligrams with other steroids. Hardcore powerlifters will use it for the last two weeks before a contest on their hardest training days as well as at the contest. Most will take 1 ml under the tongue about 15 minutes to half an hour before training or competing.
by:Thomas O'Connor, MD
dirtwarrior, sensitivenips, chri


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 27, 2013)

I prefer test no ester over test suspension. Its a solution so you can use a slin pin if you want. Little to no PIP. At least for me I get none but my guy is a great chemist. 

I agree with drol, halo for sure. 

Tren is questionable for me. Yes I get very strong on it but my sleep goes to shit and recovery becomes a problem. Breathing is an issue during training as well and can knock reps or entire sets off from the days work. 

And cheque drops are damn near impossible to find unless you have a friend who is a veterinarian. 

My list of five would be:

Deca 
Drol
Halo
Dbol
Test


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 27, 2013)

Glad to see Deca added to this list. AAAHNAld flinched when he saw it omitted from the original list (yea, we're tight like that...we play Cricket on Thurs evenings). 

I support Tren, too. IME the strength gains are on-par with Deca, minus the water retention, plus some night sweats and insomnia (as PoB pointed out). 

Never run Halo, although had the opp to & passed. 

Cheque Drops, agree with the Leprechaun analogy.


----------



## animal87 (Dec 27, 2013)

I think deca is great too. I found this article a long time ago and liked it.


----------



## losieloos (Dec 27, 2013)

No winstrol?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 27, 2013)

losieloos said:


> No winstrol?



The potential for joint pain and injury out weigh any strength benefit.


----------



## ken Sass (Dec 27, 2013)

gotta say dbol is my fav for strength


----------



## 11Bravo (Dec 27, 2013)

I love the tren ace


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 27, 2013)

My top 5

Test C
Test A
Mast P
Var
Tren A

But as POB said tren has more downside then any of the other 4.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 27, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> My top 5
> 
> Test C
> Test A
> ...



Masteron????


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 27, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Masteron????



I love it bro not even tren gives me the aggression mast dose.

My best strength cycle shit you not that allowed me to train hard without gassing out like on tren was a Test / Mast / Var cycle.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 27, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> I love it bro not even tren gives me the aggression mast dose.
> 
> My best strength cycle shit you not that allowed me to train hard without gassing out like on tren was a Test / Mast / Var cycle.



I did a test / mast / var cycle this past summer....great stack. I'll be doing it again.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 27, 2013)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I did a test / mast / var cycle this past summer....great stack. I'll be doing it again.



Even as a powerlifter I stay away from bloat cycle's especially because what it dose to my PB.


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 28, 2013)

Tren makes me really strong!!!


----------



## Joliver (Dec 28, 2013)

I agree with the OP, but not necessarily in that order.  

1) Mibolerone 
2) Halo
3) Anadrol
4) Tren
5) TNE


----------



## stonetag (Dec 28, 2013)

Tren is sooo fukin hard on my body, but goddamn I turn into an animal. Stick with test now days and maybe an a-bomb here and there.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 28, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> I love it bro not even tren gives me the aggression mast dose.
> 
> My best strength cycle shit you not that allowed me to train hard without gassing out like on tren was a Test / Mast / Var cycle.



Very interested in that cycle SFG this spring, what were the particulars of it? length, doses, sides...etc.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 28, 2013)

stonetag said:


> Very interested in that cycle SFG this spring, what were the particulars of it? length, doses, sides...etc.



Test 750mg week 12 weeks
Mast P 400mg to 600mg week 12 weeks, I always start off with 600mg and end up dropping it to 400mg week halfway through
Var 100mg day 12 weeks

I got hella aggressive training and stronger

I sweat in bed and had to watch my attitude


----------



## stonetag (Dec 28, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Test 750mg week 12 weeks
> Mast P 400mg to 600mg week 12 weeks, I always start off with 600mg and end up dropping it to 400mg week halfway through
> Var 100mg day 12 weeks
> 
> ...


 Thanks man! pretty spendy cycle I'm guessing, Does the attitude have anything to with your other post? lol


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 28, 2013)

stonetag said:


> Thanks man! pretty spendy cycle I'm guessing, Does the attitude have anything to with your other post? lol



Lol no on the other post and it's not as spendy as one would think if in with the right people but as for me I make my own stuff which makes it dirt cheap.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 28, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Lol no on the other post and it's not as spendy as one would think if in with the right people but as for me I make my own stuff which makes it dirt cheap.


We may need to talk bro!


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 28, 2013)

stonetag said:


> We may need to talk bro!



I don't source bro I just do my own like many others do after years of spending too much money on this stuff.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 28, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> I don't source bro I just do my own like many   others do after years of spending too much money on this stuff.


I wasn't going there bro just have always been curious about the home brew process.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 28, 2013)

drol is def my number one for strength


----------



## heavydeads83 (Dec 31, 2013)

Anadrol all ****ing day.


----------



## SAD (Dec 31, 2013)

1. Test (any ester, I don't care as long as my levels are through the roof)
2. Tren Ace
3. Anavar
4. Halo
5. Nandrolone or drol, couldn't decide

Would LOVE to try cheque drops but they are IMPOSSIBLE to find.


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey sad where u been buddy haven't seen u around much?? Glad see u posting..


----------



## traviswyliedime (Dec 31, 2013)

test, tren, anadrol, halo, deca


----------



## SAD (Dec 31, 2013)

Everybody here who likes lifting heavy and hasn't listed anavar on their list, needs to run it at 80-120mgs for about 6 weeks with no other variables.  It will likely shock you.  Haven't met a non-responder strength-wise to anavar, male or female.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 31, 2013)

Sad...but I get great results from drol at much less mgs.


----------



## JOMO (Dec 31, 2013)

SAD said:


> Everybody here who likes lifting heavy and hasn't listed anavar on their list, needs to run it at 80-120mgs for about 6 weeks with no other variables.  It will likely shock you.  Haven't met a non-responder strength-wise to anavar, male or female.



Very true! I liked var at 100mg. But...raw power I still say drol.


----------



## SAD (Dec 31, 2013)

The problem with drol for a lot of people is it's an appetite killer. If I'm not eating mounds of food, my strength isn't what it could be.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 31, 2013)

1 tren 2 dbol 3 var 4 deca 5 test


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 31, 2013)

SAD said:


> The problem with drol for a lot of people is it's an appetite killer. If I'm not eating mounds of food, my strength isn't what it could be.



....I stack dbol with drol.  And my hunger intense.  I have to eat every 2hrs.
Drol Dbol stack is becoming my new staple to my cycles.


----------



## SAD (Jan 1, 2014)

#TheMatrix said:


> ....I stack dbol with drol.  And my hunger intense.  I have to eat every 2hrs.
> Drol Dbol stack is becoming my new staple to my cycles.



Lol, I'm certainly no stranger to stacking dbol/drol.  Unfortunately, as insanely full as my muscles get and as sick as the pumps are, my appetite is still shit.  I love drol/dbol/winny for big, somewhat dry size and great strength increases, but anymore the appetite killer isn't worth it.

*Biochemical individuality.*


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 1, 2014)

SAD said:


> Everybody here who likes lifting heavy and hasn't listed anavar on their list, needs to run it at 80-120mgs for about 6 weeks with no other variables.  It will likely shock you.  Haven't met a non-responder strength-wise to anavar, male or female.



Like I said my best cycle with less sides and great strength was Test/Mast/Var, I was pulling weight off the floor with the best intensity I ever have.


----------



## GreatGunz (Jan 1, 2014)

SF!
I agree with you on the masterone I ran 5 bottles of Enanthate I felt great and stron


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 1, 2014)

SAD said:


> The problem with drol for a lot of people is it's an appetite killer. If I'm not eating mounds of food, my strength isn't what it could be.



Fuk sad, now your back and i wish i would of have uour opinion b4 i settled on test @650 and drol..   i dont want to kill my fuking appetite. .....thats best part of my cycle.......eat,eat and eat some more. ....now im intrigued at var at a high dose. ......


----------



## SAD (Jan 1, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Fuk sad, now your back and i wish i would of have uour opinion b4 i settled on test @650 and drol..   i dont want to kill my fuking appetite. .....thats best part of my cycle.......eat,eat and eat some more. ....now im intrigued at var at a high dose. ......



You will not know how YOU respond to drol until you try it.  There are definitely dumb cycles (not yours) but there is never a wasted cycle if you learn from it.  See how you respond and then adjust in the future.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 1, 2014)

My last cycle was test @ 600 for 15 weeks and var for the first five and the last five @ 100 ed. I get strong as hell and always gain ( pounds on the 3 rd week of the var. I gained 16 pounds total but I feel like 10 of it came from the var.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 1, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Test 750mg week 12 weeks
> Mast P 400mg to 600mg week 12 weeks, I always start off with 600mg and end up dropping it to 400mg week halfway through
> Var 100mg day 12 weeks
> 
> ...



I also ran this cycle last year with amazing resluts numbers were a bit different 

test e 1000mg mast 400mg 15to18 wks dont remember exactly how long  added var inj 50mg ed last 6 weeks 

Love this cycle I would like to bump the mast and var like SF bet its that much better ..

So that said not having tried tren should I go with something new this year or just stick to what I know already works great for me ??


----------

